# This ok for O. Pumilio?



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey I would like to get some O. pumilio "bastimentos" when I am at hamm.
Will this viv be ok?










Thanks + any tips feel free


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks perfect. What size is it?


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

Its 17.5 x 24 inches.

Nice little pair or even two female one male????


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks great!! if you want them to feel really secure - I would use rough cork bark panels for background.......this will also help with keeping humidity and temps constant and make it easier for maintenance as you would not require wiping down the bark unlike glass.
I use Vircork natural bark tiles as they are alot cheaper then those by companies like Lucky reptile or Zoo med and look just as good.
A 600mm x 300mm x 18 mm tile costs around £7 per tile from Siesta Cork Tiles - it will remove a bit of space from your viv - but your viv will still have plenty of space for your O. pumilio.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I agree with covering the sides, if you want to see breeding at some point they'll need more privacy 

I'd definitely stick with a pair only. These chaps are pretty territorial and females will harrass left out females endlessly just as much as males do it.
They're also incredibly active and utilise lots of space, we keep four in a 6' tall x 4' x 6' enclosure, they use every single inch of space they can!


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Bear, Good tips, I have looked into the panels before but didn't know I could get them that cheap!! I will be using them in future.
As for this one I would like to keep it as it is, now I say that because it is going back in the greenhouse in a dark corner. All the sides bar the one with the door are backed up with plants.
The greenhouse is heated, unlike my house lol and the humidity is all ways high. 
This how ever is a plan and I am open to your experience.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

I use to be happy just to have the back glass panel covered - only thing...my strawberries never bred - or if they did, I never saw any froglets.
Then I came across some German Vivs - all with all sides covered and thought OoOooOoo that nice - so got another viv and spruced it up, placed my strawberries in there........after several months......yay lil tadpoles piggy backing on parent. Think its due to the disturbance of having to clean the glass every week that my frogs did not like and other factors.
So if you do find that your frogs do not breed - at least you know what you can try and I am sure it will look fabulous 
BTW I am SoOOoOoOOoO jealous - had to cancel Hamm due to health......oh well lol.
Enjoy - fantastic Frogs!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm thinking pair. Pums use a lot of space.

I wanna go to Hamm


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Shhhhhhhh me too :bash:


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

Clue me up here, why would I have to clean the glass?
Since I only made the viv today I have no idea lol

In my head I am just going to feed them and on occasion stare at them lovingly through the front.

As for hamm, there will be more of those, but your health I hope that is ALL better soon!!!!!


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

At the beginning of most new vivs - you may get mold, fungus growing on viv glass which needs to be cleaned off on a regular basis. After a while, the viv normally settles down - mold and fungus tends to stop.
Arboreal frogs - tend to make a mess of glass what with all their jumping and climbing around - so have to clean glass to stop the lil footprints and other muck building up on glass.
Unless you mist only with RO water - you end up with lime scale build up on glass which really effects the beauty of your viv and impairs your views of these stunning frogs.


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

I only use rain water cant afford RO.
I will run it for the month I have left and hope the little eco cycle settles in.









What you think of the smaller one? Could I fit pair in there?


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Yet again a very nice viv - couldn't do better myself lol.
Yes you could happily fit another thumbnail species in their - can I suggest 
Excidobates mysteriosus - as they tend to stick to their bromeliad so little space is required - there are a couple of different colours morphs. They will have around the same price tag as your Oophaga pumilio you want.
Just don't forget to post up pics of the frogs you do pick up in Hamm


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

There stunning, I like the morph that's nearly B&W :mf_dribble:
I don't know anything about those though where as I have read about a million things on the Pums.
Mind educating me a little. Temp's and what not?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

We keep four bastimentos in this enclosure;










A new metamorph that emerged on Monday...









and the larger enclosure housing another 4 bastimentos;


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Those zoo meds are so much nicer than exos!


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

I keep mine at 25oc daytime temp - night temp 18oc. Humidity, these frogs can take lower humidity then normal pdf - but I keep mine at 70% humidity.
The main reason why I like them - they tend to be more rounded then most - like little plump shiny marbles!
I feed them once a day with Drosophila melanogaster (small fruit flies) and make sure there are always plenty of tropical springtails in their vivs as they do seem to enjoy them.
They do prefer brighter light then most pdf - I use Repti Glo 2.0 26W and they seem happy enough.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Saedcantas...............................:mf_dribble:
If only my hubby would let me have the space I needed for my frogs.......they are excellent vivs - and how you decked yours out....pure eye candy!!!!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Bearnandos said:


> Saedcantas...............................:mf_dribble:
> If only my hubby would let me have the space I needed for my frogs.......they are excellent vivs - and how you decked yours out....pure eye candy!!!!


They're enclosures at work, so not so much mine!  But I maintain em.

We use MegaRay Zoo UVB bulbs over those exhibits, but we house a number of other pumis in the back under ReptiSun 10.0% tubes


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Any idea on roughly how much those zoo set ups cost?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I agree with Morgan. Those terrariums look sweet.
Real good job as well! Looks awesome in there.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

I've not looked at Zoomeds in the flesh, but have you done mods to them similar to that required with the exo's? If getting small morph, I can imagine those wire access holes and the gap around the top of the lid is a potential escape route, and if not for frogs, definatly flies.
Also, do you modify / cover the mesh to retain the humidity?

Tanks look nice though.


----------



## spanner (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi 


 Saedcantas 

Do you keep anything else in this awsome display ??

Spaneer


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

Chrism, The lid is tight, clip tight. There are just three 5mm notches for wires which if I don't use are very easy to plug. 
I have never had one of these prefab units like exoterra before. So just seeing what can be done with them. This is a zoomed but I don't know how much difference there is..
And the mesh, I built the thing yesterday so today will play around with maintaining the humidity in there. I might cling film most of the mesh and put a fan on the open bit, what you think?


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> They're enclosures at work, so not so much mine!  But I maintain em.
> 
> We use MegaRay Zoo UVB bulbs over those exhibits, but we house a number of other pumis in the back under ReptiSun 10.0% tubes


wow they look fantastic, where do you work?


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes let us know where these vivs are so we can all go and drool over them lol.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Heya chaps, sorry for a spot of hijacking GreenDream!

I work at Durrell/Jersey Zoo and Morgan, couldn't begin to tell you how much it all costs!?! The frame was built by our own maintenance team some 15yrs ago, the substrate is topped up yearly, the mosses are supplied by the local Orchid Foundation, the log we found in the grounds of the park, the rocks came from outside! 
So the only things of cost are a 250W metal halide, a Megaray Zoo bulb and the plants which we have to import from the continent 
EDIT: it occurs to me that you might have meant how much do the Zoomed vivs cost? Oh well!!!

The hexagonal enclosure houses 6 _Phyllobates vittatus_ and 4 _Oophaga pumilio_, the huge enclosure houses 4 _O. pumilio_, 3 Eyelash vipers (_Bothriechis schlegelii_) and _P. terribilis_ (which have been taken off show for a while to breed).

GreenDream, as Chris said, you're going to find that the vestigial winged drosophila walk straight out of the roof mesh that's there, you might consider replacing it with fine net curtain, which hold humidity in better, lets some UVB through (but you'll need to use a powerful tube) and stops the flies escaping


----------

